# Side Sliding Door on Iveco Daily



## ldvconvoy (Dec 27, 2017)

The sliding door does not close flush to the body, The problem is the top 18 inches of the door is sticking out by about 1/4 inch which lets the rain in. I adjusted the leading bar of the door but it just made it worse. It seems the top right hand mechanism is not clicking on to the bar. Any suggestions to remedy this would be gratefully received.  Happy New Year to all.


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 27, 2017)

Had the same on my Vauxhall movano replaced all the parts one after the other top runner bottom runner sliding rail and hinge still don’t shut top right hand corner properly maybe will need to do the top catch too
It’s a know problem apparently luckily it don’t let in rain but a draught sometimes if facing wind
Also jams shut sometimes too
Good luck parts are dirt cheap on ebay paid £300 to Vauxhall’s first it was no better


----------



## Byronic (Dec 27, 2017)

I know little of the adjusting mechanism on an Iveco. But on
other vans the adjustment is often made opposite the edge in 
question. It may be preferable to have the gap at the bottom rear
rather than at the top edge, given no other choice?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 27, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> Had the same on my Vauxhall movano replaced all the parts one after the other top runner bottom runner sliding rail and hinge still don’t shut top right hand corner properly maybe will need to do the top catch too
> It’s a know problem apparently luckily it don’t let in rain but a draught sometimes if facing wind
> Also jams shut sometimes too
> Good luck parts are dirt cheap on ebay paid £300 to Vauxhall’s first it was no better



Iveco parts are not cheap,master cyl £1036.00 ,did as you say and got one in germany for £76. 
Same with brake pads,iveco £140  mintex £20 ,do shop around.


----------



## n brown (Dec 27, 2017)

known problem , adjust as well as possible and stick guttering just above the door to stop the leak- it works Fiamma Drip Stop Motorhome/Caravan Guttering 300 | Leisure Outlet


----------



## Martlet (Dec 28, 2017)

ldvconvoy said:


> The sliding door does not close flush to the body, The problem is the top 18 inches of the door is sticking out by about 1/4 inch which lets the rain in. I adjusted the leading bar of the door but it just made it worse. It seems the top right hand mechanism is not clicking on to the bar. Any suggestions to remedy this would be gratefully received.  Happy New Year to all.



Hello,

Had similar trouble with my Citroen, due to distortion of bodywork.
Should you be able to reduce the clearance to less than 3/16th inch, apply a strip of self-adhesive draught excluder (found mine in Aldi) to the bodywork above the door (and down the sides as needed. Then apply vaseline to the original rubber sealing strips on the door, to prevent the two pieces of rubber from sticking together. Had no leaks the two years since doing this.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 28, 2017)

"Known problem....body distortion" .  Makes you wonder where else
the body has distorted perhaps a seam or two. Only one remedy
really, change it for a Merc. or VW.!  I've adjusted the slider on my
own van and a fair number of others, always weather sealed, albeit 
sometimes after going through a fiddly procedure.


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2017)

it's one of those things - you can spend loads of time and money trying to get it sorted,maybe  you succeed ,but i've seen a few and went for the drip strip- instant success.some things are better bodged i reckon


----------



## Debs (Dec 28, 2017)

Had a similar problem on mine, I discovered after some playing, that you can't adjust one part, without it affecting all the adjustment. I did manage to adjust the entire door, took nearly a day, and when you close it, you have to make sure the top rear catch fully engages. There is a knack to closing my door without that little bounce back, that prevents that top latch from fully engaging.


----------



## Caz (Dec 29, 2017)

Byronic said:


> "Known problem....body distortion" .  Makes you wonder where else
> the body has distorted perhaps a seam or two. Only one remedy
> really, change it for a Merc. or VW.!  I've adjusted the slider on my
> own van and a fair number of others, always weather sealed, albeit
> sometimes after going through a fiddly procedure.



Good luck with that! My VW is so blooming airtight that the doors sometimes just won't shut properly unless I open a window first. They bounce back.


----------



## ingrina (Dec 31, 2017)

Late coming to this thread but we had the same problem with our Iveco Daily, lots of door adjustments didn't make any difference.  In the end we have fitted the same guttering that n brown has suggested.  Works a treat !


----------



## chrismilo (Dec 31, 2017)

I ended up putting a pull out canopy awning above the door keeps the rain out but not the gales so park accordingly 
Both my previous vans the ldv  pilot last one and the previous ldv convoy suffered same problems
If I weren’t so disabled I’d seal up sliding door and use rear one but I have the front sealed off so that would be my only escape in emergency not good


----------



## mickminnion (Jan 2, 2018)

What year is your van?
I have a pdf workshop manual for the Iveco Daily but I think it goes up to about 2005 only.  If you like, I can try and email it to you or post to the forum (probably in sections) Or if anybody else would like a copy I can do the same for them.  I got it for the engine on my ducato which is 2.8 Litre non JTD.


----------



## ldvconvoy (Jan 13, 2018)

*Iveco*

Thankyou very much. My vehicle was registered 2005. Any help at all is appreciated. At the moment I am trying every option I have. Local Iveco dealership useless no help at all


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 13, 2018)

As a last resort try bending the door .


----------

